# Unsafe child contact orders



## Formyson16 (Jan 16, 2016)

Took my son's dad to court over his alcohol use during contact and physical neglect. He alienates our child from the world, doesn't provide adequate food r clothing, help clean him. No tooth brush, has left him alone in his car. When son comes home runs into kitchen for food and has disclosed that he his dad sat next to him drinking out a wine glass. Saw him pouring out of bottle and his gf passed glass into kitchen.Then get into car and drive my son.

Social worker given to him Nov cos of my calls to police of him drink driving my child . Meant to support me in my claims, to help safeguard my child. But won't do anything to assess dad's drinking or parenting. 

He disappeared to Australia for a month, giving 3 days notice and cancelled most contact in the Xmas holidays so he could see his girlfriend who lives away.

I left him due to his violence and forcing our toddler to witness it. 

He tried to suffocate me while son in room behind him and son nearly got hit by objects he threw or kicked of his. He glassed me when i was pregnant, punched me and pushed me around, causing me to loose a baby. He locked me and 3mnth baby out the house 10.30pm at night and left son alone for an hour, in his house at night. And scalded his legs in the bath. I took a picture but damaged phone. I was physically/emotionally abused by him. 
He has never been punished/charged so the risk for towards son, esp with alcohol makes my son at risk of immediate harm in his care tonite and every other Friday night and Saturday afternoon.
But if I breach the child arrangements order made in April. I could have it enforced and be charged via financial compensation via paying for his solicitor/court fees, when I'm a single mum who isn't in paid work or could get financial help off family/partner or friends.
I'm expected to allow it again Fri 29th. Nobody is listening. Especially not the courts. If my witnesses are ignored on the stand then he maybe allowed extra contact his solicitor has applied for. When dad doesn't want much more. He's done it in response to my application to stop him taking my son during contact and not giving him back in november
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

How old is your son? How much does he drink around him? What is the custody split now? 50/50?

Having a few glasses of wine is not neglect in itself, and there has to be some pretty major issues for them to take custody away.

Not providing food and clothes is a big deal but does that mean he feeds the kid McDonalds and has him in clothes that look terrible and don't fit right or is there no food and going out into the elements in clothing that won't protect him? The first still isn't being a good parent but it's not something that would make a parent lose custody of their child. 

I think it would be best for you to document everything, take out any small issues because the court will see it as nitpicking, and focus on the big ones. Leaving him in the car is a big one and likely illegal where you live.


ETA- I noticed you added more while I was typing. You can't refuse visits, you're right you will get dragged into court for that. Was his abuse brought up at the custody hearing? There's not a lot you can do if there is no paper trail of it. 

For yourself though, keep looking for work and keep documenting everything that goes on. Every visit he misses, talk to him via text or email only so you have records of it all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

As you now know, your big mistake was not reporting him to the police when he was abusing you and your son. So now you the court does not believe you.

It would be good to know how old your son is.


----------

